# The best compound crossbow vs Slingshots.



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.strykerxbow.com/

The Bowtek Stryker shoots a 425 grain arrow at 405 fps for 125 ft pounds of energy.

The Stryker appears to be the most powerful compound crossbow on the market today.

You have to spend at least $800 to get this 8.6 pound weapon.

(I wonder how much it costs to restring and tune it?)

I believe that the Slingshot community can equal and perhaps surpass the Stryker with less effort, weight, and cost.

Can it be done?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

There is only 1 crossbow IMHO.

The PSE-TAC15

Sure you need an AR lower and a spare grand and a half, but this thing is pure badass! Really neat built in hand crank too!

Factory specs list it as 143-153 ft pound.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> There is only 1 crossbow IMHO.
> 
> The PSE-TAC15
> 
> ...


That is very powerful indeed.

*Draw Weight: *170 lbs.*

Advertised Speed: *402-417 fps (425-gr. arrow)*

Tested Speed: *371.4 fps (490-gr. arrow) *

Advertised Kinetic Energy:* 152-160 ft.-lbs. (425-gr. arrow)*

Axle-to-Axle Length (uncocked): *16.5"*

Power stroke: *17.25"*

Overall Length (w/ full-length stock):* 43.5" *

Tested Trigger Pull Weight:* N/A*

Weight: *(upper only): 6 lbs, 5 ozs.; (upper and lower) 8 lbs., 4 ozs.*

Accessories: *crank handle, 5 arrows, *

MSRP: *$1,299 (TAC 15 upper only)

Read more on the PSE TAC 15.

Joerg is attempting to beat it and go over 200 Joules with Thera Band Gold.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

boyntonstu said:


> Joerg is attempting to beat it and go over 200 Joules with Thera Band Gold.


Nah, Joerg is IN THE PROCESS of beating it! I have absolutely no doubt in my head that he will beat 200!

He is already two thirds of the way there with his foot powered metal one.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Some video's of the above piece of awesomeness...

(Some awesome slow-mo high def photography in the first vid)






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A_IRtndRwM[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNmkP2yniqc[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDQthc4jap4&feature=related


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's not impossible to beat a crossbow for velocity or energy or both together. If we were playing 'trump cards', I'd pick acceleration from a standing start as the strongest criterion.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

22.250 all the way then!

4000fps with a 55grain projectile.

I know, shutting up.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, let us not forget that my strongest slingshot crossbows will require a winch (windlass) in order to get to that power level. If you would add a winch to a compound crossbow, you could achieve HUGE energy levels.

Both weapons are comparable when it comes to realistically achievable energy and speed. They have pros and cons galore, otherwise.

To me, the biggest advantage of a sling-x-bow is that I can make one at home, from scratch, for less than 30 dollars, on a single Saturday, with very basic tools.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I think your Sling X-Bows are even more awesome than the TAC-15 for the reasons you have mentioned.

Unfortunately if I was to build one here, I'm just asking for trouble.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hrawk, couldn't you just make a speargun version? It seems to me those aren't illegal in Australia. You could shoot flechettes, bolts or full length arrows, no problem.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Hrawk, couldn't you just make a speargun version? It seems to me those aren't illegal in Australia. You could shoot flechettes, bolts or full length arrows, no problem.


You're spot on mate. Hmmm... According to law, so long as the frame is longer than 45cm, unloaded, its legal.

I'll get back to you with some more pics tommorow









Here's a pic of one I started a while back but never got around to finishing.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

That cool crossbow, not everyone has the chance to own one or the money to buy one. While a similar rubber-powered weapon can be made by anyone with some basic woodworking skills and tools, this is what makes it cooler!


----------

